# XP SP2 Update -- long awaited, much touted...



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

See the Securities Update post here for full info, including changes in functionality:

http://forums.techguy.org/showpost.php?p=1838965&postcount=6


----------



## prospect (Jun 13, 2002)

Thanks Rollin, your always on top of it man. :up:


----------



## $teve (Oct 9, 2001)

Anybody still on dial up,its a very large download.........It will be out on disk pretty soon in the magazines,saves time.


----------



## Insp3cta (Aug 2, 2004)

dial up? thats still around?


----------



## xgerryx (May 16, 2003)

Insp3cta said:


> dial up? thats still around?


Certainly is, Especially when you live in the sticks.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I'm on 'supposed' high speed and I think it timed out on me with about 4 hours left 

I was speaking with an MVP lead yesterday and he was into it over half an hour, and that was in Redmond 

You'd think they'd give those guys discs


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I'm waiting to see it in the "september" Technet package. It should be included as a service pack update.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I'm waiting to see if I ever get my first Technet package


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Didn't you get an offer to subscribe? Or did you select something else? I recall they had options.

They arrive just after the first of the month; the initial package is a small briefcase with scores of technical CDs, updates, beta versions, service packs and miscleaneous downloads from MS. Can be very handy when you don't want to use Winup or want to install on multiple systems.

You might want to chat with Brian Boston on what the deal is...


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ya, I bugged him yesterday on MSN Messenger  

I did the sign up in May (TechNet, although I'm wondering if I should have done the other one) as they were waiting for my NDA by mail and had received nothing by 7/24 when I left Vegas.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Got this from http://forums.net-integration.net/index.php?showtopic=21148&st=0&#entry96060



> Symantec Rushes To Add Visibility Into Xp Sp2
> 
> As of date/time of this post, 'still waiting for this to happen:
> 
> ...


----------



## mach9 (Jan 26, 2004)

Thanks Hewee. I think that was released today Got a rather large download from them, unusual initials. Didn't recognize them. Never know what Symantec is doing anyway. Will wait for the CD(s). I won't reconfigure IE6 to work (keep it disabled except for 10 minutes a month), and then leave it open for 92Megs of download. Could end up with every bug known to mankind in that time. Programs could piggy-back in??? Or is that just Cyber-paranoia speaking.


----------



## prospect (Jun 13, 2002)

OOOPPPS! Too late!  I just installed SP2 and it didn't see Norton anything. Well, it saw it but didn't know if it was up to date or not. Oh well.  Plus I ran the updates from Norton first. :down:


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

did you see that microsoft has made tools to block the sp2 updater or to allow it to download it to your pc..............i guess alot of people don't want it till they know it works correct..............to late for me i have sp2 already on my pc............  this is just a note..... you can find in microsoft site....


----------



## Deathblow (Oct 7, 2003)

After the SP2 update, does it say "service pack 2" in your system properties?


----------



## Drakk420 (Jun 29, 2004)

Yes, It should.


----------



## hawg (Mar 31, 2004)

do you have to disable Norton to use the new firewall, or should one stay with Norton? Or will it work with both enabled?


----------



## Raistlfiren (Jul 14, 2004)

Is SP2 out yet for Windows XP users? I have done the Microsoft scan for updates, but it doesn't say I need any new ones. I still have SP1. I though SP1 was supposed come out sometime this week. Is there a place that I am supposed to download it from other than going to windows updates?
Raistlin


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...BE-3B8E-4F30-8245-9E368D3CDB5A&displaylang=en

Just took me 6 grueling hours to download. Will save to cd to avoid that again


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

AcaCandy said:


> http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...BE-3B8E-4F30-8245-9E368D3CDB5A&displaylang=en
> 
> Just took me 6 grueling hours to download. Will save to cd to avoid that again


 The price you pay for living in paradise. No broadband.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Well, for YOUR information, lo que pasa es.........I DO HAVE a little thingy on the roof and this is SUPPOSED to be high speed 

I can ONLY imagine how long it would have taken on dial up 

Can we say I may have died of old age first


----------



## Raistlfiren (Jul 14, 2004)

Why did it not show up in Microsoft Update page AcaCandy? I downloaded Service pack 1 from there.
Raistlin


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Not sure, I'm going to try installing XP later on to see if it'll attempt to do the online update, I'll report back. May not be until tomorrow.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Someone asked about the firewall protection; there is a relevant article here:

http://www.pcworld.com/news/article/0,aid,117380,00.asp

Since 3rd party vendors are looking to disable it when their own programs are installed, it would probably be a good idea to do so if their updates are not yet ready.


----------



## Raistlfiren (Jul 14, 2004)

AcaCandy, isn't the link you gave me a link to the Windows XP SP2 for multiple computers. Do you know a link for single computers or has microsoft not made it yet?
Raistlin


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

That is irrelevant. You can still download that one, burn it to a cd and use it on as many computers as your heart desires.......or only one. That way will save you headaches if you need to reinstall Windows.


----------



## Raistlfiren (Jul 14, 2004)

Okay AcaCandy, I was wondering about the situation because I came to this problem when I was downloading XP2 Service Pack. 
I downloaded the SP2 and I opened the folder and started copting data. During the middle of it I got an error saying:

"Setup cannot copy the file msrd2x40.dll."

"Ensure that the location specified below is correct, or change it and insert 'Windows XP System Files' in the drive you specify."

"Copy files from:" (Has a down arrow allowing me to access theses drives and files)
c:\windows\servicepackfiles\i386
D:\
C:\

You got any hints of what I should do?
Raistlin


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=829558

Does that sound familiar there?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

AcaCandy said:


> I'm waiting to see if I ever get my first Technet package


Don't be so eager for our sake! Once you get it, you will be so inundated with data that we won't see you as much .

But, getting all those service packs on updates on CD is very nice. I couldn't wait, though. I d/l the 266 megs while on dialup. It took all day but I didn't just sit and watch it. It's just that I am determined never to install any SP again unless it has already been slipstreamed (very easy this time). It saves disk space, integrtaes better since it is now the new OS, and repairs automatically include all the updates when done from the slipstreamed CD.


----------



## Raistlfiren (Jul 14, 2004)

Thanks AcaCandy, I will have to try it out and download that package and the Windows SP2. I will tell you how it goes. By the way how the heck did you find that? 
Raistlin


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

A microsoft employee (MVP Lead) linked it to me in an instant message 

Friends in high places I guess 

Elvandil, thanks for the advice. I finally downloaded too. Haven't tried the install yet, I have 3 motherboards on my work table and only one server computer up and running now  If I take one more system off line, I surely will be killed.......


----------



## Raistlfiren (Jul 14, 2004)

Nice, inside sources. I got to get me a few of those. 
Raistlin


----------



## Cris_Cr0ss (Jan 30, 2004)

I heard thats the buisness release and that the later release is coming out on the 24th for standard users. Is this Correct? Also what is the Best PC mag for me to suscribe, I like one that talks bout security/Hardware/Modding ur PC etc.


----------



## 4steve44 (May 4, 2004)

AcaCandy said:


> Well, for YOUR information, lo que pasa es.........I DO HAVE a little thingy on the roof and this is SUPPOSED to be high speed
> 
> I can ONLY imagine how long it would have taken on dial up
> 
> Can we say I may have died of old age first


Candy, I downloaded SP2 just the other day and it took a whooping 20 minutes. 3MB comcast cable Broadband rocks  367kbps transfer speed So just what speed is that Broken up sat connection


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Cris_Cr0ss said:


> I heard thats the buisness release and that the later release is coming out on the 24th for standard users. Is this Correct? Also what is the Best PC mag for me to suscribe, I like one that talks bout security/Hardware/Modding ur PC etc.


The 266 meg download is the full SP2. It can be used by anyone using XP. The later "release" is the same package delivered in smaller packets as an installation from Windows Update. Only the updates needed by a particular machine will needed so the download total will be smaller.

If you want the whole service pack, download the 266 meg one.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

steve, *SMACK*


----------



## mjack547 (Sep 1, 2003)

AcaCandy you really need to feed your squirrels to get more speed from your disk  

Took 2 minutes to download here


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

THE WHOLE 260 something megs? 

Double *SMACK* *SMACK*


----------



## kath100 (Aug 20, 2003)

Windows Update version is out tomorrow (Wednesday) according to BBC
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/3571110.stm

Acacandy, Can you confirm via your "contacts" ?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I'll see what I can find out


----------



## kath100 (Aug 20, 2003)

Thank You, tell them we won't tell anyone else


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

"Microsoft hopes to get SP2 on to 100 million machines in the next couple of months. "  Better get in line or stay online...stay online to get in line?


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

I've already downloaded it, but I haven't installed it yet.


----------



## southernlady (May 6, 2004)

We downloaded it here...it promptly screwed several of our programs up, Nero being one of them. So after reading the laundry list of programs that have *issues* with it, we decided to uninstall it on both of ours and wait til they figure out what in the heck they are doing and GET IT RIGHT! 

Btw, did you know that you can't do an online virus scan with Panda, Trend Micro, BitDefender, or RAV once you have installed SP2? I know cause I tried on my father's computer. Once I unstalled it there, I was able to complete an online scan. Liz


----------



## Deathblow (Oct 7, 2003)

Well, I did like flrman1, and downloaded it, but will wait to let them iron out the quirks before I install it.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Deathblow said:


> Well, I did like flrman1, and downloaded it, but will wait to let them iron out the quirks before I install it.


But the quirks would be on the files you have downloaded so your have to download them again after they fixed what ever.


----------



## Deathblow (Oct 7, 2003)

Oh, did you think they would re-release the whole thing? I was thinking just patches.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Who knows MS is good at having patches for patches so you may be right.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

As far as my source, everything is still good to go, but it does sound like there will be some major slowdowns in the downloading process.


----------



## MightyQueenC (Jul 7, 2004)

OK. Just so I am _clear_ (and perhaps for the benefit of other clueless readers  ):

I have set my Windows updates for automatic. When the SP2 thing comes to my updates for "updating", I can just leave it as is, and wait for the "reviews", here, before I actually install it?

This has been niggling at my brain for over a week, now...

Carolyn


----------



## tss (Mar 2, 2004)

Well, I guess SP2 is now on hold. "Microsoft Corp. yesterday delayed yet again its oft-delayed Windows XP Service Pack 2, this time postponing the patchs distribution through the companys Automatic Update service.

And yes, there IS a patch for SP2 already!


----------



## bearqst (May 21, 2004)

8/18
Researchers Find Holes In XP SP2

Security researchers found two software flaws in the Windows XP Service
Pack 2 that could allow virus writers and malicious hackers to sidestep
new security features

http://www.computerworld.com/newsletter/0,4902,95325,00.html?nlid=VVR


----------



## LDTate (Aug 13, 2004)

I think I'll wait awhile  
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;884130


----------



## Deathblow (Oct 7, 2003)

Good call.


----------



## LDTate (Aug 13, 2004)

Think I must have half of the programs listed


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

XP "Second Editon" is leaking already! 
Rog will patch those two holes this morning....


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Security published a security bulletin, dated Aug. 13, that describes two holes in Windows XP Service Pack 2 (SP2) and warns users about running programs from untrusted Internet sites. The flaws could allow virus writers to circumvent the security feature and write worms that spread on XP SP2 systems, according to the bulletin. However, the researcher who discovered the holes said he doesn't consider the flaws to be serious and still recommends installing SP2.


----------



## kath100 (Aug 20, 2003)

The Auto Update did not appear yesterday (Wednesday) so I downloaded the full 200 odd Megabyte version.
It installed OK without any problems.


----------



## Raistlfiren (Jul 14, 2004)

Do we got any good information about SP2? Has anyone downloaded it and has said anything good about SP2. I was wondering if I should still download it. 
Raistlin


----------



## 4steve44 (May 4, 2004)

Yes I downloaded it last week and have had only one problem. Zone alarm wouldn't work right but that is ok. I have sygate as well so I just got rid of zone alarm.


----------



## Raistlfiren (Jul 14, 2004)

Any major improvments or anything to motivate me to get it?
Raistlin


----------



## Holly3278 (Jan 29, 2003)

xgerryx said:


> Certainly is, Especially when you live in the sticks.


LOL! Aint that the truth! What sucks is when every county around you in your area but your county has high speed but it isn't available locally!


----------



## Deathblow (Oct 7, 2003)

Move


----------



## xgerryx (May 16, 2003)

Holly3278 said:


> LOL! Aint that the truth! What sucks is when every county around you in your area but your county has high speed but it isn't available locally!


Or when the local high speed extends to about 1/2 a mile down the road, but can't reach your place.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ya, I have that same problem. The house I can see below me can get cable 

I can't  Go figure.


----------



## southernlady (May 6, 2004)

Just saw this article: http://www.eweek.com/article2/0,1759,1638531,00.asp



> More than two years after company officials claimed Microsoft Corp. would emphasize security over features in all products, the whopping update to the company's Windows XP operating system is being hit for introducing new vulnerabilities.
> 
> IT administrators and security experts who have had a chance to install, work with and investigate the changes Windows XP Service Pack 2 makes to the operating system said last week the upgrade doesn't live up to the spirit of Microsoft's Trustworthy Computing campaign announced by Chairman and Chief Software Architect Bill Gates in January 2002.
> 
> ...


Go here for the rest of the article: http://www.eweek.com/article2/0,1759,1638531,00.asp


----------



## Raistlfiren (Jul 14, 2004)

Can any of you guys tell me if Service pack 2 is worth downloading? All I have heard is bad things about the new Service pack 2. I have read many articles about how it has had some pretty big issues with security and issues also about program compatibility. 
Rastlin


----------



## southernlady (May 6, 2004)

Raistlfiren, in all fairness, NOT everyone is having problems. AND if you use XP Home you seem to have less than if you use XP Pro. 

Also if you make sure you are configured JUST right, holding your tongue in just the right spot while installing it (as in making sure all your other programs are turned off) it should install ok. 

Then go and make sure you configure the M$ firewall to play nice with the one you already have installed. 

But if it were me, I'd wait til late Sept/early Oct and make sure all the bugs are worked out first. Liz


----------



## kath100 (Aug 20, 2003)

For me it has been worth downloading, I have not had a single problem with it. I run Nortons AV no problem, Nero 6 no problem.
Its got to be worth it, its a security update.
If other people don't want to download it, its up to them. I am not going to follow them around the forums and say how good it is. It works for me.


----------



## kath100 (Aug 20, 2003)

Order the free CD here
http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/downloads/updates/sp2/cdorder/en_us/default.mspx


----------



## Raistlfiren (Jul 14, 2004)

Yeah I got XP Pro, and I also have a firewall because I have a router. Why would XP pro be different if you r downloading SP2? What problems may come with it if I download it, if i have xp pro? Thanks for the heads up. 
Raistlin


----------



## barnnyardd (Mar 16, 2003)

i set my pc for auto updates like ms said and low and behold tuesday sp2 started to download. i had read thru the list of programs and whatever that would cause problems over last weekend, well after about 5to 6 hrs. the download was done. i thought it would take alot longer since i am still in prehistoric times with 56k. when it was done i installed it and so far so good no problems.i went to school to get a+ certified and learned alot but could not get those dos commands so i failed the test 2 times bummed me out.anybody need to know how to transport gasolinejust ask lol


----------



## shadowcat (Oct 19, 2003)

Microsoft released a Knowledge Base Article about how SP2 does not work when you have a combo of: a 64-bit processor and the 32-bit version of XP: http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;878474.


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Thanks shadowcat 

I've added that one to my favorites. It will probably come in handy.


----------



## shadowcat (Oct 19, 2003)

You're welcome! I built a 64-bit processor machine for someone and hesitated on installing SP2. Good thing, too


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

I'd like to build a 64 bit box for myself, but the CPU's are just too expensive!


----------



## shadowcat (Oct 19, 2003)

Agreed! I was asked to build a "budget" AMD64 machine using the Athlon 64 3200 ... for a "budget" machine, it's pretty sweet. And, I didn't overclock it, either (under orders not to). *sigh!* I won't be able to play with it much longer since I'm almost finished with it.


----------



## EdGreene (Jan 5, 2003)

Running SP2 now. Downloaded 81MB from Microsoft. Took less than 47 minutes from DL to restart. I also downloaded the whole 266MB SP2 package from a mirror, but waited for Microsoft to do it automatically. 

I had to inactive Norton System Works Anti-virus and completely turn off Zone Alarm (free)

Here's the question: with SP2 onboard, why would (should) I continue to run Zone Alarm? That is: is Zone Alarm now redundant? 

Why not?


----------



## GrumpyHermit (May 23, 2004)

EdGreene said:


> Here's the question: with SP2 onboard, why would (should) I continue to run Zone Alarm? That is: is Zone Alarm now redundant?
> 
> Why not?


Ed, Zone Alarm is, I think, more customizable than the Windows XP firewall. As for your first question, why not test both firewalls with Gibson Research's Shields Up! If the Windows firewall passes this test, you can dispense with Zone Alarm, unless you like the configuration features of that firewall better.


----------



## EdGreene (Jan 5, 2003)

GrumpyHermit said:


> Ed, Zone Alarm is, I think, more customizable than the Windows XP firewall. As for your first question, why not test both firewalls with Gibson Research's Shields Up! If the Windows firewall passes this test, you can dispense with Zone Alarm, unless you like the configuration features of that firewall better.


Thanks a lot...but: what is the URL for "Shield's Up"?


----------



## MightyQueenC (Jul 7, 2004)

Shields Up

https://www.grc.com/x/ne.dll?bh0bkyd2

go down to proceed (near the bottom) and click > check common ports and sharing

Carolyn


----------



## Raistlfiren (Jul 14, 2004)

Could you guys give me some more insight on this article written by PC mag? I found it here: 
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,1759,1639276,00.asp
It seems like WMI reads your AV and Firewall and can tell if it is up to date or not. It says that a spyware program can jump on this oppurtunity and enable anyone into it. Am I right, or did I read it wrong?
Raistlin


----------



## EdGreene (Jan 5, 2003)

mightyqueenc said:


> Shields Up
> 
> https://www.grc.com/x/ne.dll?bh0bkyd2
> 
> ...


Very much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## MightyQueenC (Jul 7, 2004)

Your very welcome, Ed

I'm just *thrilled* I knew the answer to a question! lol

Have a good day 

Carolyn


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Just read this:

*Microsoft tackles AMD conflict in SP2

A problem in the Service Pack 2 update for Windows XP may keep owners of AMD-based computers from using the long-awaited security package under certain circumstances, according to Microsoft. *

http://zdnet.com.com/2100-1103-5326707.html

Just great for us AMD users 

eddie


----------



## MightyQueenC (Jul 7, 2004)

eddie5659 said:


> Just read this:
> 
> *Microsoft tackles AMD conflict in SP2
> 
> ...


Oh maaaaaaaaaaaaaaan! Am I ever glad I held off! I have enough comp problems as it is.
Thanks for posting this eddie

Carolyn


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Tell me about it, have to replace enough on this pc as it is, without having to go backwards as well 

eddie


----------



## GrumpyHermit (May 23, 2004)

eddie5659 said:


> Just read this:
> 
> *Microsoft tackles AMD conflict in SP2
> 
> ...


I notice that is for AMD 64's, not standard 32-bit AMD chipsets. There can't be as many owners of 64's as there are other AMD chipsets, yet. My own AMD computer accepted SP2 with no problems whatsoever. :up:


----------



## kath100 (Aug 20, 2003)

I ordered the SP2 CD from Microsoft on Wed 25th August and received it today !!! Only 8 days  
Is this a record?
(no, its a cd)
Kath100


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

I got mine in three days!


----------



## MightyQueenC (Jul 7, 2004)

flrman1 said:


> I got mine in three days!


Well YOU probably know people in high places, flrman 

I'm still waiting for mine...Canada Post is as snail mail as it gets, tho :down:


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

I just updated mine online. I'll see how it goes over the next few days, but its annoying as WMP9 overides my original settings. I prefer 6.4, so will have to reset it all again.


----------



## vreyens (Oct 25, 2001)

Hi All,
Bill sent me the SP2 CD three day after I requested it. My problem is,
should I install it or wait or use it as a frisbee?
Thanks for any advise,
Barry


----------



## mach9 (Jan 26, 2004)

vreyens-- You might want to take a gander at this review article in The Register, re SP2. I think its very useful about how to configure things after the install, if you chose to do so. http://www.theregister.co.uk/2004/09/02/winxpsp2_security_review/


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Drag-and-drop flaw mars Microsoft's latest update

By Robert Lemos 
Staff Writer, CNET News.com
http://news.com.com/2100-1002-5318358.html

Story last modified August 20, 2004, 1:04 PM PDT

An independent researcher warned that an Internet Explorer vulnerability could turn drag-and-drop into drag-and-infect, even on computers updated with Microsoft's latest security patch. 
The flaw affects the latest version of Internet Explorer running on Windows XP, even after the latest major update--known as Service Pack 2--is applied. An attacker using the flaw could install a program on a victim's computer after convincing the person to visit a malicious Web site and click on a graphic.

The attacker's program would be placed in the Windows startup folder and would run the next time the user restarted the computer. The security researcher who discovered the flaw, known by the online nickname "http-equiv," posted an example to show the power of the flaw.

"If you look at the Web page, all you see are two red lines and an image; drag the image across the two lines and drop it," he said. "What you have actually done is drop (a program) into your startup folder. Next time you switch the computer on it runs the program."

Security information company Secunia believes the program that takes advantage of the issue could be simplified to only require a single click from the user. Secunia rated the flaw as "highly critical," its second-highest rating of vulnerability threats.

Microsoft said the issue did not pose a serious risk to users because it requires an attacker to trick people into visiting a Web site and taking some action at the site.

"Given the significant amount of user action required to execute an attack, Microsoft does not consider this to be a high risk for customers," a company representative said, adding that the software giant's security experts are continuing to research the issue.

Security researchers predicted that vulnerabilities would quickly be found in Windows XP Service Pack 2, or SP2. The drag-and-drop flaw is perhaps the most serious found to date in computers that have been patched with Microsoft's major security update.

Service Pack 2 promises to add better security to Windows XP's handling of network data, program memory, browsing activity and e-mail messages, by changing the system's code and configuration. A revamped firewall, for example, attempts to prevent malicious applications on a PC from connecting to the Internet by requiring that the user give specific permission for each attempt.

The SP2 software, which took almost a year to develop, is seen by many as a response to the attack launched by the MSBlast worm on Aug. 11, 2003. Almost 26 days before, Microsoft had issued a patch for the security hole exploited by the worm. However, many people did not install the fix, even though there was widespread expectation that a virus would be created to take advantage of the flaw.

Ironically, this time around, most people have not had a chance to update their computers with the security patch. The update became available only on Wednesday and will require almost a month to reach every Windows XP user who wants the software, Microsoft said.

Even so, security researcher "http-equiv" believes that the software giant's latest patch does its job.

"The patch really does lock down the machine nicely, and whatever anyone finds now will be completely different to the previous year's findings," he said.

Not sure if anyone has posted that yet or not.


----------



## espressoguy (Jul 29, 2003)

FYI and an interesting read

The company is warning users of the Windows XP operating system to check for spyware before downloading the free massive security update, called Service Pack 2.

Article posted September 2, 2004 
 http://www.eweek.com/article2/0,1759,1642449,00.asp


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

If this works, it will allow a lot of control for disable/enable Browser Helper Objects, Extensions, and ActiveX control updating. I havent seen anything posted about it, sorry if it has been. This is a video showing what it does. Sort of a mini-Hijackthis available from Tools in Internet Explorer, but it only shows ActiveX's, Extensions, and Helper Objects... wouldn't be surprised to see HJT as an option in Tools someday 

Scroll down a bit for the video, have to click to start it...

http://channels.lockergnome.com/windows/archives/20040903_internet_explorers_addon_manager.phtml


----------



## kath100 (Aug 20, 2003)

Thanks for that link Byteman :up: 
Here is a link to more videos
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=fh;ln;xpsp2installed


----------



## pjblevin (Dec 27, 2003)

I've read most of the posts in this "SP2" thread. I'm confused. Should I or should I not install SP2? Here's what I've got: XP Pro.....McAfee anti-virus.....Hijackthis, Ad-Aware, Spybot, Spywareguard & Spywareblaster. I don't have a firewall, but on the other I've got a wireless router setup.....which I've heard will act as a firewall. Ever since I put on the anti-malware protection (about a year ago), I've been problem-free in the security area. We're all familiar with the maxim: "If it ain't broke, don't fix it." Does that apply here? Should I pass on SP2?

pjblevin


----------



## winchester73 (Aug 18, 2003)

See also:

Some programs seem to stop working after you install Windows XP Service Pack 2 

and

Programs that are known to experience a loss of functionality when they run on a Windows XP Service Pack 2-based computer


----------



## pjblevin (Dec 27, 2003)

Thanks Winchester......I'm gonna pass on SP2. I had a firewall once, and hated it. Got rid of it. It would endlessly throw up warnings that somebody was trying to enter my system, and did I want to let them in. But it never provide the IDENTITY of the supposed intruder. I uninstalled the firewall. Right now I've got bouncers at the door......McAfee, Spywareblaster & Spywareguard. And I've got troops ready to wipe them out if they get through......Hijackthis, Ad-aware & Spybot. I don't need a firewall. 

pjblevin


----------



## Deathblow (Oct 7, 2003)

The problem there Pj, is that those programs are basically second line defenses. The firewall is your first line, and you should always be running one when online. Those programs won't tell you that something new and unknown is messing around with your system, and by the time they are updated to, terrible damage could be done. Removing your firewall is like leaving your house door unlocked, and sleeping with a baseball bat. Sure, you can wack the first bad guy that wakes ya, but how many of his buddies are already causing havoc elsewhere in your house?

I don't know what Firewall you were using, but they are not all the same. Perhaps try a different one, or switch between software and hardware ones.


----------



## kath100 (Aug 20, 2003)

I agree with Deathblow, you must get a firewall, even if you don't download SP2 I would enable the windows firewall.
Pj I noticed from your previous posts that you have had your home page hijacked by SearchV and on another occasion you had the peper.a trojan. I am not experienced enough to know how they got on your computer but I think you should have a firewall.


----------



## pjblevin (Dec 27, 2003)

Deathblow & Kath: You're right, I got hit with Searchv almost a year ago. It was my initiation into the world of malware. Since then I've installed a personalised suite of get-the-bad-guys software, and I've been OK. Also, I understand that my router acts as some sort of firewall, although I don't really understand that. Finally, I've got all my personal stuff backed up on ethernet-connected storage......so that if one of my machines goes down, it's just more of a pain than a catastrophe. Finally, this SP2 thing being so huge kinda turned me off. So, for now, if things stay pretty much the same, I'm gonna run without a firewall. I'm not saying I'll NEVER get a firewall......just not right now.

pjblevin


----------



## barnnyardd (Mar 16, 2003)

pj what i did before i installed was read thru the lists of programs that are affected by sp2.winchester posted links for you . if you read thru them and there is nothing that is affected i would install it. i had none of the things on the list and installed it and have had no problems.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Well I just tried installing SP2 on my Inspiron 1150 notebook with sp1 previously installed.

What a mess! Everything slowed to a crawl afterwards. Can't tell if its a video driver issue or something else. Menus, page scrolling anything I try to open -- molasses. Open the task mananger, and the taskmanager runs at 50% cpu. Pages halt and ripple when scrolling.

I just hope the uninstall gets rid of this. I'm informed it may take prior SP2 security patches with it. More work 

It sure ain't goin on my Desktop. I'll stick with the original "gold", not even sp1 on that.

> uninstall completed, apparently back to normal -- fingers crossed!

> well I found out what the problem is, but I'm thinking I'll leave well enough alone  as I've already uninstalled it.

http://groups.google.com/[email protected]#link11


----------



## debjerry (Jan 14, 2004)

sorry for being so stupid but do i uninstall sp1 before i install sp2?


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

No.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Well, I created a Restore point just in case it has any problems. Of course, this may/may not cause any problems when I get my new MB and AGP card, as I'll try my games then.

However, it did stick WMP9 on my system, which I hate. Removed it, and back to my beloved 6.4, as I prefer that always 

btw, has anyone got Call Of Duty with this new SP2? If so, would like to know if it causes any problems.

eddie


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Sucked it in and decided to try again. I will confirm that rolling back to the "uncertified" processor driver on an Inspiron 1150 after the install resolves the performance degradation.

Eddie, I have COD on my desktop, but haven't installed sp2 there, yet. I would imagine that the gaming issues would relate to the online connectivity. If you play online, that is what you want to test. The firewall may need to be specially configured.


----------



## southernlady (May 6, 2004)

I don't know if this has been posted before but I found it trying to look something up about a *moving cursor* which I had seen SOMEWHERE but can't find now...anyway, in my poking around the microsoft web site, I found this set of articles that will prove helpful to all of us who try to troubleshoot SP2: http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=fh;EN-US;winxp#faq558 Liz


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?t=269442


----------



## southernlady (May 6, 2004)

Thanks for the link to the moving cursor, Candy...I just posted it to the thread. Liz


----------



## jrdavid68 (Jun 17, 2004)

Hi guys. I have been browsing the postings and don't see where anybody has mentioned this yet about SP2.

I have loaded SP2 on two laptops and basically everything went off without a hitch.

I do have two annoyances that I can seem to figure out. One is when surfing with IE now, when I try to go "Back", I often will need to hit "Back" as many as three or four times before it goes back to the previous page. What is happening is that the first couple times "Back" is hit, it tries to re-load one of the ad screens/windows on the current page. I notice it the most on sfgate.com. Note: I am using a HOSTS file that blocks all that stuff too - I have not tried going back to a default HOSTS file as I kind of like not seeing that crap.

I also use Mozilla 1.7.1 and do not experience this problem.

The other annoying thing is that when I click on links from within an e-mail in Outlook Express, IE will open to a blank page. I end up copying / pasting the link to get there.

The machines are running great, Adaware, Spybot etc. show nothing.

Any ideas? Should I have posted this somewhere else?

Thanks again for the great resource.


----------



## foxfire (Jan 14, 2003)

I have examined the summary of advantages of SP2,which are not earth moving. I have read users experiences after download, which are decidedly unattractive.

Methinks I will toddle on with SP1  

Foxfire


----------



## shadowcat (Oct 19, 2003)

I had to try it out of curiosity since I don't run the "problem programs/games" listed in the MS KB Articles... and _hated it_.

It caused my startup time to slow down like molasses: I see the desktop but the taskbar icons on my lower-right takes 40 seconds to load when it only took a few seconds before SP2. As far as I can tell, SP2 slowed up Zone Alarm Pro 51.011 (latest version, supposed to be OK with SP2), Norton AV (with all updates), and Motherboard Monitor. It added an annoying Security Center icon on the taskbar -- I got rid of it using Run > services.msc -- which did not make the startup any faster. (I've already checked for spyware, edited my startup items etc. prior to install).

Happily, I was able to uninstall SP2 without a hitch


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I had roughly the same problem on a Dell Inspiron 1150, after much googling I found that some genius had discovered that if you roll back the Processor driver and reboot, the performance degradation would be resolved. I did, and it was.

I have no idea if this same issue applies to you 

You're probably best to leave well enough alone...


----------



## shadowcat (Oct 19, 2003)

Thanks! I haven't touched the processor driver since I built it, so maybe that's the issue. I'll take a look ... and leave my poor computer alone


----------



## shadowcat (Oct 19, 2003)

*PC-WELT discovers and fixes serious security issue in Windows XP SP2*
By Von Thorsten Eggeling, Andreas Kroschel
17.09.2004 10:50



> "Windows XP Service Pack 2 with Advanced Security Technologies helps you protect your PC against viruses, hackers, and worms." - this is how Microsoft promotes its Service Pack 2 on its website. What the company does not say: Instead of viruses, worms, and hackers, the supposedly safe SP2 for Windows XP invites any Internet user to have a look around your PC.
> 
> As soon as you install SP2 on a Windows XP PC with a certain configuration, your file and printer sharing data are visible worldwide, despite an activated Firewall. This also applies to all other services. The PC only has to provide sharing for an internal local network and connect to the Internet via dial-up or ISDN. Users of DSL services are also affected, if a firewall is not integrated into the DSL modem or a common modem instead of a DSL router is used. Additionally, Internet Connection Sharing of the PC has to be disabled.
> 
> ...


The article can be found at http://www.pcwelt.de/know-how/extras/103039/


----------



## Click Clack (Dec 10, 2003)

> The other annoying thing is that when I click on links from within an e-mail in Outlook Express, IE will open to a blank page. I end up copying / pasting the link to get there.


: Outlook Express has been made more secure with SP2. 
It will default to a setting that wont allow links to access a webpage from an HTML email.
To turn off the HTML blocker go to Options/Security tab/ and uncheck the Download images section. (OE now works a bit like Outlook 2003)


----------



## $teve (Oct 9, 2001)

AcaCandy said:


> Well, for YOUR information, lo que pasa es.........I DO HAVE a little thingy on the roof and this is SUPPOSED to be high speed


A chimneypot?............No way Pedro!!


----------



## KeithKman (Dec 29, 2002)

Guess I'm lucky...

Took me 45 minutes to download and install SP2. :up:


----------

